# DFWAPC November meeting



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

The DFWAPC October meeting will be at Jackson's house in Hurst.

Not everybody that attended the last club meeting at Mike's house saw what Jackson brought as clippings. He had a huge cooler completely full of plants! There must have been enough plants to stuff a 6' tank! Come to November's meeting to see how he does it!

The meeting is on Saturday, November 15, at 1PM.

For directions go here:
http://www.aquatic-plants.org/meetings.html

Plant clippings will be limited to only 100 per person, first come first serve, so don't be late.

See you there!

--Nikolay


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I'll be there. 

I might have a few underwater cockroaches to donate to the raffle (more commonly known as Cherry Shrimp).


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

Glad to hear your gonna swing by Mike, that Hygro you gave me last meeting is growing like crazy. (the long grassy looking stuff) I will have to do some extra work before the meeting, but the tanks will look nothing like Mikes for sure.


----------



## stuckintexas (Aug 12, 2008)

Softball Tourney, bummer as i really wanted to see your tanks jackson. it will have to be some other time.


----------



## ChargingSoldier002 (Oct 25, 2008)

Awh man, thats the same weekend I have drill. I was really looking forward to my first meeting. I'll definitely be there for Decembers meeting.


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

Great...I plan on coming. I'm excited to get to attend my first meeting and meet you guys.


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

This will be my first time. So I will come too. Mike are you going to bring some red plants with you?


----------



## Cocobid (Jan 26, 2007)

I plan on making it. 
Nikolay was wondering if you can get your hands on any of these Ancistrus sp. Pucallpa?? 
Karen


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

wwh2694, right now I've got a stem or 2 of Purple Cabomba, Red Ludwigia Repens and a few small size stems of Altenathera Reneicki. They are all fast growers under good lights, ferts and co2.

I am trying to grow out some stems of Ludwigia Glandulosa I got from Brandon at the last club meeting, but it is a slow grower and I'm not quite ready to trim them yet. Very deep red/purplish plant though. I think it will be worth the effort.

A lot of different plants I have get reddish tops when they get close to the light. Such as Ludwigia Cuba, Bacopa Caroliniana and sunset hygrophila.

Our host for this club meeting, Jackson, has some of the reddest limnophila aromatica I have ever seen.

I am thinking about cleaning out 1 of my grow out tanks and start a moss farm for my Yellow Shrimps. If anyone has an unusual moss they could bring, I would be appreciative.


----------



## speakerguy (Sep 1, 2007)

Hello,

I would like to come (first meeting for me too). I am in Bryan/College Station and have to travel for any plant club, so it is either you guys or NASH  I am setting up a 50G for my first planted tank right now, it has been ready for plants for a few days now. So I won't have any plants to bring since I am a newb but I would really like to know what shops in town are good to buy from and of course will take whatever freebies people are giving away. I'm not looking for anything fancy, just common fast growing stems to get a high light/high CO2 tank going. 

I can drill tanks if anybody needs that done. I just put three 0.75" holes into my 50G for bulkheads a few weeks back. So I guess I have that to offer.


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

I hope to be there, but it'll depend on work. It's the last few days to shipping our product so I may have to work. :-(


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

*Bummer, can't make it,
I'll be in Houston for the herp Expo.
Y'all have fun!*


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

Curious...I want to build a reactor for my 130g, would someone there be able to give me some hints??


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

MacFan is the one to ask about a reactor for mid to large aquariums. He demonstrated building one when he hosted the Club meeting a couple of months ago. Niko has a really cheap and easy one for small tanks and I'm using it on my 20 Long and my 15 High with good results.

I will be bringing a bag of Cherry Shrimp for Niko and an extra one in case anyone wants some shrimp. I'm not planning to bring a ton of plants but a stem or two of several different ones. I have a lot of Blyxa, Echinodorus Latifolia, Mermaid Weed, Java Moss and Ludwigia Cuba if anyone needs me to bring them.


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

What kind of reactor do you want? In-line with your filter or in-tank? What is your filter setup like?

Michael


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

I have a XP3 but wasn't sure if that had enough flow to really inline one on. If I need to buy a pump or extra filter, that is not a problem...I just one that would work for me tank. Right now, my reactor is in-tank which is just the tubing rigged to an aquaclear powerhead 50 which sprays it in the tank. I am hoping to do one that is effecient.

Also, I have some stem plants I can bring...not many but I have them. Should I go ahead and bring them?


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

If you have trimmings go ahead and bring them someone will take them.


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

Shane and I will be attending. Miraculously, work has let up for the weekend... *shhh!*


----------



## Cocobid (Jan 26, 2007)

If anyone one wants baby Guppy's or golden yellow snails let me know. The guppies should be stunning when mature. 
I would be more than happy to bring as many as anyone wants


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

Or endlers... I have no shortage of endlers!


----------



## Cocobid (Jan 26, 2007)

LOL I am sorry I have no plants to trade but I do have powered PP that I can bring, enough for a lifetime. I'm new at this!


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

I would love endlers and snails....I don't have much to offer this go around except a few stem plants. Maybe next time I can bring something better


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

Cocobid said:


> LOL I am sorry I have no plants to trade but I do have powered PP that I can bring, enough for a lifetime. I'm new at this!


What's a powered PP?


----------



## Cocobid (Jan 26, 2007)

potassium permanganate


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Thanks for hosting, Jackson. Those are 2 impressive tanks. The amazon and HM are awesome in the low tech tank. I don't think I've ever seen that large a sword before. I also like the way you've done the spacing between the large groups of the different species in the high tech tank. 

What are the dimensions on those 2 tanks?


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

they are 60 long x 19 deep x 20 high and 60x18x20 one is 1" less in depth. I had a good time and i will be completly rescaping tomorrow. I wish I would have known that niko had amano's I would of had him bring me some and some otto's LOL. Oh well I will get some from him soon. thanks everyone for the different plants I think I got four or five new ones.


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

Beautiful tanks, very interesting to see a high tech and low tech right next to each other. Both were great!

Nice meeting everyone!


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Oh this was a great and very active meeting! Mark (speakerguy) drove from College Station for that meeting and I think it was worth it!

I didn't realize that one of the tanks was no-CO2. It looked so healthy!

I didn't see all plants that everyone brought but there must have been several pounds of cuttings!

Thank you for hosting, Jackson!

-- Nikolay


----------



## speakerguy (Sep 1, 2007)

This meet was TOTALLY worth it - you guys rock! I had no idea I would get so much stuff. Thanks to everyone who gave me stuff - it is now planted and my 50G is almost full! I will be bringing it back and more next month if everything goes / grows well!

PS - I think someone either goofed or was very very nice to me, I think I got a single small stem of the spikey leafed plant similar to what Jackson had in the middle-right towards the back of his tank on the left side of the room?

PS does anyone want any Blyxa?


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

I think you are talking about mermaid weed speaker


----------



## speakerguy (Sep 1, 2007)

Yep, I think that's it. 

I couldn't help myself, I dropped my pH controller down to 6.8 low / 6.9 high and put the tank lights on. Things are pearling all over the place. The Bacopa leaves have giant O2 bubbles on the underside. Blyxa is making a lot of little bubbles too. I'm freakin' giddy about this stuff. My aquascape on the other hand, well, it's just sort of all in there


----------



## stuckintexas (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks Jackson. Had a good time. Nice tanks!


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

Thank You all for the plants the you all gave me they are really very nice. I will try to bring some plants next meeting. Thanks Jackson, your tanks are very nice. Mike thanks for telling about the drop checker. I will be ordering one tonight. Again you'll here are very nice... Wish I got more time to ask some more questions maybe next time.


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

supersmirky said:


> I would love endlers and snails....I don't have much to offer this go around except a few stem plants. Maybe next time I can bring something better


I think endlers and snails could both fall under the free category. They're self replicating!


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

speakerguy said:


> Yep, I think that's it.
> I'm freakin' giddy about this stuff. My aquascape on the other hand, well, it's just sort of all in there


For all but the pros who can envision it in advance, aqua scapes are an evolutionary process. We just plant everything we get and see what grows and how it looks in our tanks (conditions can influence leaf spacing, size, color, form, etc) and then we move it around until we like it.

Michael


----------

